# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Требуется вокалистка для демо записи

## vogati

Требуется вокалистка для демо записи песни (возможно нескольких). 
Если есть у кого желание - милости просим :)

----------


## Витка

*vogati*,  можно попробовать... где посмотреть материал?

----------


## vogati

*Витка*, не видел вашего сообщения, а оповещение почему-то не пришло...
Спасибо за отклик, я напишу вам сейчас на почту.

----------


## Витка

*vogati*, я была в отпуске и не могла нормально посмотреть ваши письма...
Уже всё ок. Запишу при возможности...

----------


## vogati

Спасибо огромное, Виктория!

----------


## Erendjey

> Требуется вокалистка для демо записи песни (возможно нескольких). 
> Если есть у кого желание - милости просим :)


Лирические могу...

----------


## maskaeva1999

скажите в каком городе и возраст??

----------


## maskaeva1999

можно с удовольствием поработать.

----------


## Лев

> скажите в каком городе и возраст??


Вы смотрели на дату сообщения? :Smile3: 
( vogati  22.07.2010, 19:34)

----------

